# 8 days camping Nth East Vic Aus



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Headed into the Talbotville region of the Crooked River in the High Country of Victoria Aus.

















Axle my lap dog on Johno's lap


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 27, 2011)

This tree provided 8 days of firewood with ease.






Dredge buckets.











Bush bakers oven from back in the gold rush days.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 27, 2011)

The awesome Billy Goat Bluff Track.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Particularly hazy day this day. Usually very clear.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, packed up and ready to head home. Bugger when you have had an awesome 8 days.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice pics there mate,thanks for sharing.
Was that a dry peppermint you used for fiewood.


----------



## billyj (Apr 27, 2011)

great pics its a really beautiful spot out at talbotville, was out there cup weekend last year. i spent easter around the goughs bay region of lake eildon managed to get a nice feed of reddies


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> Nice pics there mate,thanks for sharing.
> Was that a dry peppermint you used for fiewood.



No Andrew, not a peppermint. Not sure at this stage as I haven't looked it up. The tree was very, very, dead! No bark what so ever, so hard to distinguish. It was in the vicinity of some white trunk trees, like a brittle gum/Candle bark but very straight in the trunk like a Mannagum but not as tall. I'll suss it out though. 



billyj said:


> great pics its a really beautiful spot out at talbotville, was out there cup weekend last year. i spent easter around the goughs bay region of lake eildon managed to get a nice feed of reddies



Hi Billy, yeah I can't get enough of that region. We camp about 5 k's south of Talbotville at Winchester right below the south branch of the Collingwood track. Talbotville this time of year is two/three deep. Too busy for our liking.

The town of Winchester was on the left. We were camping on the right. The pic of the bakers oven was taken here and there is alot of level hut sites with what's left of chimney's.






Billy, I used to trailbike ride in the pines then in the later years I logged the pines. They are going to take it all back to native species.


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 27, 2011)

Great pictorial Al. That scenery is awesome and I am sure you must have had a fantastic break up there. Looks like axel is a real lap dog.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cheers mate,just the way cracks are reminds me how peppermint looks like when drys in my area.


----------



## billyj (Apr 27, 2011)

unfortunetly this time of year nearly everywhere is 2-3deep but gotta make the best of it. hoping to get out talbotville way again before the track closures kick in for winter. im glad to hear that the pines is going back to natives, it was a right pain trying to find any decent hardwood for the fire


----------



## Blazin (Apr 27, 2011)

Great pics Aussie! Sure is beautiful country


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 27, 2011)

Good pictures Al. I bet you guys had a blast. Thats some awesome country you got over there man!


----------



## slipknot (Apr 27, 2011)

so what was up with the dredge buckets...and what is on either side of them in that pic? interesting....how long do you think they have been there?


----------



## Cstratton (Apr 27, 2011)

I never reallized you guys had mountains that big over there! Nice!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 28, 2011)

slipknot said:


> so what was up with the dredge buckets...and what is on either side of them in that pic? interesting....how long do you think they have been there?


 
I didn't take a real lot off notice of the pieces either end. I would say they are the axles top and bottom.

Here's some info on the dredge at El Dorado just down the road from Beechworth. It still sits there today.

ElDorado Gold and Gold Dredge


----------



## Cedar Ed (Apr 28, 2011)

It looks like speeding won't be a problem on those roads.And very nice pics.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> Nice pics there mate,thanks for sharing.
> Was that a dry peppermint you used for fiewood.


 
Andrew, doing some research it looks to be the Candlebark as expected. Surprising how good it was for the open fire. Great coals for cooking and surprisingly little ash. I could throw a large piece on when going to bed and the fire was still going in the morning. At times it was going 24hrs a day.

I did notice there was Yellowbox in there. Plenty of Red Stringy up the ridges a little, but only small in size and there is peppermint (broadleaf) in there somewhere but I didn't spot any near camp.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Cedar Ed said:


> It looks like speeding won't be a problem on those roads.And very nice pics.


 
Thanks Ed. 

Not on those upper ridges for sure, but you'd be surprised how quick some twits travel through the tracks near camp.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 28, 2011)

In this pic here, you can see where before the track drops away in the top of the pic I had to drive up on the rocky bank to the right to let five vehicles through.


----------



## Cedar Ed (Apr 28, 2011)

Amazing. I would be driving a little slower with such great scenery
and I was wondering,did you drive through some water?


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm jealous Al :msp_biggrin:

All we've had so far is a weekly BBQ around an open fire.


----------



## billyj (Apr 28, 2011)

would you believe i saw a commodore trying to go up the start of billy goats last nov,


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 28, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> I'm jealous Al :msp_biggrin:
> 
> All we've had so far is a weekly BBQ around an open fire.


 
Bluddy Landy's everywhere...grrrr!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 28, 2011)

billyj said:


> would you believe i saw a commodore trying to go up the start of billy goats last nov,


 
Yeah I'd believe it. Unfortunately these beaut places attract some twits. Some of the things we witnessed! :msp_scared:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Cedar Ed said:


> Amazing. I would be driving a little slower with such great scenery
> and I was wondering,did you drive through some water?


 
Yes Ed, there are plenty of river crossings.

The Crooked River track has something like 24 crossings in 8 klm's (5 miles). Most in the shortest distance in the southern hemisphere I think is how it goes.


----------



## promac850 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice views there Aussie. If the TSA shuts down, I'll be sure to drop by.


----------

